# Finally got my haunt shirts made!



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks to a local printing shop I finally was able to get a few made,along with some hoodies! Definitely sporting these at Transworld haha


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good! Crisp and clear!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice looks awesome!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool shirt! I like the font you chose, it really pops.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow EveryDay...that is one cool shirt! Your haunt is going to be a 'Stand Out' and beyond our realm of cool. I love the graphic and the basic black....it is so slimming..........


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Frank: I wear a XL or 2X. Hit me on facebook for my address.

LOL, they do look awesome, though!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Steve,pumpkin, bio and gang. Very kind words and I'm actually having a contest on YouTube to give away 2 shirts (2 winners )! As part of my subscriber contest. I should have it uploaded soon.hopefully lol


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Awesome! I remember the first batch of shirts we made... Such a successful feeling! Not to mention I see our shirts around town several years later!

:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I will have to keep an eye out for your contest, because the shirts turned out great!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll be posting the contest vlog tonight


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on the shirt design, looks very cool.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick update! Got all my shirts in and hoodies. Love the hoodies!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - they look fantastic!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the kind words!


----------

